# MAN OF THE YEAR!



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

A Vietnam veteran was arrested in Kansas City yesterday for allegedly spitting on actress Jane Fonda during a book-signing event. 

Michael A. Smith, 54, reportedly waited in line for 90 minutes, passed a book to the Academy Award winner, and then spit tobacco juice into her face.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Too funny!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah good on him!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

He should get a Silver Star for that one!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Fonda already said she wasn't going to press charges. If this guy gets in any big trouble, I'm sending him money!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

Definitely! I would support the Michael Smith defense fund.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

who's jane fonda??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

An actress. Daughter of Henry Fonda, and sister of Peter Fonda.
During the Vietnam War, she was very vocally against what US troops were doing in Vietnam. She even went so far as to denounce them from Hanoi, North Vietnam. She was henceforth known as "Hanoi Jane" by many Americans.

The Vietnam vets naturally look at her as a big slap in the face.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

*Hanoi Jane* - Hated by most Viet Nam Vets!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

wow she sounds like a right bitch..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

She is - check this out!

http://www.1stcavmedic.com/jane_fonda.htm

She expressed "regrests" for her actions, but never apologized!

On November 21, 1970 she told a University of Michigan audience of some two thousand students, "If you understood what communism was, you would hope, you would pray on your knees that we would some day become communist." At Duke University in North Carolina she repeated what she had said in Michigan, adding "I, a socialist, think that we should strive toward a socialist society, all the way to communism. " Washington Times July 7, 2000


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

*MAN OF THE YEAR!*


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 22, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> "I, a socialist, think that we should strive toward a socialist society, all the way to communism. " Washington Times July 7, 2000



Oh is that right Jane? But not before you get the handsome proceeds from your pile of crappy work-out videos I'm guessing. 

Try being one of my friends from Eastern Europe or Russia, and listening to one of these 'tards banging on about the wonders of the Communist system. 

However annoyed you might feel listening to it yourself, believe me, it's only a fraction of how maddening it is to my mates.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

You've got it my friend, I think you need one of these in your loo-


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

That is too cool! I've never seen those before.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yea - go into the head on most US Air Bases and you'll find one somewhere!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 22, 2005)

Ha ha ha!  

With one of those, make a statement every time you take a slash - brilliant!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep - I wish they would make one for the bottom of the bowl!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

There must be Hanoi Jane toilet paper somewhere out there.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 22, 2005)

Now don't be missing that ol' DZ now!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Every time I see her I think of an old enlistment poster!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Apr 23, 2005)

You all might enjoy this.....

http://telebites.com/telebites/gags/qt/michaelmoron.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Great stuff - Moore is another one of my favorites!


----------

